# POST YOUR RESCUE STORIES HERE!



## TheCuteOrpington (Sep 3, 2017)

*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^
*Hey guys!
Post your animal rescue stories here if you have one.

I don't have any apart from ninja, and that is in his journal.
*


----------



## chicken4prez (Sep 3, 2017)

Following! 


I rescued a hen from my neighbours flock who was being beaten up by the hens and rooster. Now she's in my pen challenging them to a fight! She came a long way.


I'm not sure if you would call this story a rescue or not but one day my hen, Hannah, was walking around and I noticed that almost half of her comb was hanging off and bleeding like crazy! I quickly put some quick-stop on and the comb healed. Even though she has a bit of a funny comb I still love her to death!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 3, 2017)

Our pup Roy was going to be euthanized, but my dad's friend asked the guy if he would sign him over to the vet clinic instead. Eight months later, he's had a thousand dollar surgery on him hip, but also just gotten back from rocking his first bird hunting experience.

I'll post now about that later, along with my late dog Tippy's if I can make it through it without too many tears.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 3, 2017)

Back in April 2014 one of our Kiko bucks got his horns caught on a sapling tree. We were able to free him and he lived a great life until we sold him for $2.50/lb on the hoof for someones party. Roast goat! They said he was delicious


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 3, 2017)

I have a goat named sicky,his mom goat did not take him,so we rescued him and put him on the bottle. Here is a pic of sicky.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Sep 4, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> Following!
> 
> 
> I rescued a hen from my neighbours flock who was being beaten up by the hens and rooster. Now she's in my pen challenging them to a fight! She came a long way.
> ...





Poka_Doodle said:


> Our pup Roy was going to be euthanized, but my dad's friend asked the guy if he would sign him over to the vet clinic instead. Eight months later, he's had a thousand dollar surgery on him hip, but also just gotten back from rocking his first bird hunting experience.
> 
> I'll post now about that later, along with my late dog Tippy's if I can make it through it without too many tears.





Goat Whisperer said:


> Back in April 2014 one of our Kiko bucks got his horns caught on a sapling tree. We were able to free him and he lived a great life until we sold him for $2.50/lb on the hoof for someones party. Roast goat! They said he was delicious
> View attachment 38254 View attachment 38255





BantammChick said:


> I have a goat named sicky,his mom goat did not take him,so we rescued him and put him on the bottle. Here is a pic of sicky.View attachment 38256



Hey @BantammChick @Poka_Doodle @Goat Whisperer and @chicken4prez!
These stories are amazing!
I'm glad even just a few people spare a minute or two to post their stories here.
Sicky looks adorable @BantammChick!!
Hope everyone's pets get better soon.

P.S... thx for following @chicken4prez 

P.P.S.. @Goat Whisperer, I don't think I would have the heart to eat my own pet.. but people are different I guess.... I would just bury him


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 4, 2017)

My dad gave me a little chick that was being pecked at by the others. I think her growth got stunted because of that, because she was so much smaller than the others. Her name was Lil Puff, and she was one of the cutest things ever! I lost her during the winter, along with some of our other chickens, but she made me smile!


----------



## BantammChick (Sep 4, 2017)

I have another one about chickens! I had a broody hen who started to hatch a chick.He wasn't coming out very quick and she kept roughly pecking the egg.So I stole the egg,and peeled the chick out,but she did not even want it when I gave it to her.I brought in under the heat lamp.Now,the chick is around 2 months old and doing great! It kind of looks like a barred rock cockerel.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 4, 2017)

TheCuteOrpington said:


> P.P.S.. @Goat Whisperer, I don't think I would have the heart to eat my own pet.. but people are different I guess.... I would just bury him


Why bury him? The goat was fine and didn't need to be buried. He lived another year or so after the pics were taken (we rescued him off of the tree) and then was sold for meat. He was sold on the hoof (live) and the buyer turned him into roast.


----------



## LocoYokel (Sep 4, 2017)

A local puppy mill was busted and over forty small dogs were taken.  Eleven of those had to be euthanized, besides the 3 found dead in their cages.  As soon as the woman found out she was being investigated she started giving away her animals as fast as she could so who knows how many she had to begin with.  A "friend of a friend", who turned out to be her granddaughter, was helping her ditch the poor dogs and I ended up with one. (I found out about all this two months later.) Two years old and as far as the vet could determine she had probably had at least two litters if not three.
I have had Peaches for two years now and she is finally getting over her timidness about anything new in her "zone". She has turned into a barker but I don't mind, at least she is healthy, loved, and hopefully happy here in her new life.
 
Peaches is a "King Cairn". King Charles Spaniel X Cairn Terrior


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Sep 5, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> A local puppy mill was busted and over forty small dogs were taken.  Eleven of those had to be euthanized, besides the 3 found dead in their cages.  As soon as the woman found out she was being investigated she started giving away her animals as fast as she could so who knows how many she had to begin with.  A "friend of a friend", who turned out to be her granddaughter, was helping her ditch the poor dogs and I ended up with one. (I found out about all this two months later.) Two years old and as far as the vet could determine she had probably had at least two litters if not three.
> I have had Peaches for two years now and she is finally getting over her timidness about anything new in her "zone". She has turned into a barker but I don't mind, at least she is healthy, loved, and hopefully happy here in her new life.
> View attachment 38263 View attachment 38262
> Peaches is a "King Cairn". King Charles Spaniel X Cairn Terrior



Aww! He's so cute!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm going to have to do this in parts, because I really don't want to cry. But Tippy came from the side of the road in a place we used to live. She was found with three puppies eating a dead deer. The puppies found homes, and meanwhile my mom feel in love with Tippy.


Remind me to post more later, but I'm getting sad right now. I lost her in January.


----------



## TAH (Sep 7, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'm going to have to do this in parts, because I really don't want to cry. But Tippy came from the side of the road in a place we used to live. She was found with three puppies eating a dead deer. The puppies found homes, and meanwhile my mom feel in love with Tippy.
> 
> 
> Remind me to post more later, but I'm getting sad right now. I lost her in January.


----------



## LocoYokel (Sep 7, 2017)

TAH said:


>


X2


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Sep 8, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'm going to have to do this in parts, because I really don't want to cry. But Tippy came from the side of the road in a place we used to live. She was found with three puppies eating a dead deer. The puppies found homes, and meanwhile my mom feel in love with Tippy.
> 
> 
> Remind me to post more later, but I'm getting sad right now. I lost her in January.



 Kk I will


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 8, 2017)

Have a lot of post race strength right now, so I'll finish it.

The next hunting season after we'd gotten tippy, my dad took her out with his trained bird dog. It was at that moment he realized why he had her, she was amazing. If he didn't notice our other dogs point, she would and didn't have to wait for him. For years she was an amazing family dog. Even in her later years she never lost her love for hunting. She did get deaf a few years ago, but I remember last year when my dad and brother were leaving for a trip she'd done a few years ago when we had another dog, and she wasn't going. She knew what they were doing just like she did for every hunting trip, and really wanted to go, unfortunately she had to stay home and watch her bed (it was her prized possession, she loved it like crazy, it was very hard to have to throw it away when Roy chewed it up). Even on her last hunting trip three months prior to her death, she was very excited about it. Her memory may have been selective, but that was only a good thing in her mind. She used it to go out of the kitchen and then back it, and to remember who was petting her recently. 
Also, she thought she was a LGD, and it was her job to scare off the coyotes. I'm not really wanting to explain this part, but I posted it in another thread.

RIP Tippy, hard to believe that we last saw you January 19, 2017


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 8, 2017)

She sounds like a great dog


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Sep 9, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Have a lot of post race strength right now, so I'll finish it.
> 
> The next hunting season after we'd gotten tippy, my dad took her out with his trained bird dog. It was at that moment he realized why he had her, she was amazing. If he didn't notice our other dogs point, she would and didn't have to wait for him. For years she was an amazing family dog. Even in her later years she never lost her love for hunting. She did get deaf a few years ago, but I remember last year when my dad and brother were leaving for a trip she'd done a few years ago when we had another dog, and she wasn't going. She knew what they were doing just like she did for every hunting trip, and really wanted to go, unfortunately she had to stay home and watch her bed (it was her prized possession, she loved it like crazy, it was very hard to have to throw it away when Roy chewed it up). Even on her last hunting trip three months prior to her death, she was very excited about it. Her memory may have been selective, but that was only a good thing in her mind. She used it to go out of the kitchen and then back it, and to remember who was petting her recently.
> Also, she thought she was a LGD, and it was her job to scare off the coyotes. I'm not really wanting to explain this part, but I posted it in another thread.
> ...


----------

